# Touchpad bricked? power plug icon and battery icon showing while rebooting.



## kp_kricket (Oct 15, 2011)

I flashed C7 and it worked flawlessly for a day. It seems last night my touchpad's battery drained. This morning, when I tried to power up, all it was showing is power icon and battery icon alternately. So charged for 2-3 hours, it still show shows power pluc icon + battery icon alternately. I tried holding volume up button with power for more than 15 seconds and it still shows same thing. Tried to access through USB but no go.

Any help would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kev00vin (Oct 15, 2011)

yes, i have had the same issue, very troublesome had to hold and press the power + home for a whole minute before the hp logo comes on again.


----------



## kp_kricket (Oct 15, 2011)

This problem got solved now. Some how the touchpad with CM7 is not charging with wired power cord after the battery drain. Using touchstone, the touchpad got charged and it is back to life.

It seems a bug or just my tocuhpad. It won't charge with power cord after the battery drain. I tried with multiple power outlets...


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

U are useing touchpad charger and cord correct?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Stock charger and stock usb cable are capable of 2 amps.

Use any other usb cable and with rare exceptions, you'll be limited to 1 amps.

Use any other charger and non stock cable and you'll have 1 amp, maybe less, barely enough to maintain a charge if your TP is running and the screen is on.

Try to charge from the usb port of your computer with any cable and you'll be limited to 1/2 amp and I doubt you will be charging and probably will discharge slowly, esp. if the screen is on.

Moral of the story: always use your stock charger and stock usb cable for the fastest charge. 

If you have to use a different charger, use one from a tablet since most of those will be about 2 amps as well.


----------



## kp_kricket (Oct 15, 2011)

I was using stock (original HP) power cord. Some how it won't charge after the total battery drain. I thought, I bricked it but it came to life after using Touchstone.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

The end of the stock charger is removable. Make sure it's screwed on tight.


----------



## ccb3112 (Oct 13, 2011)

I ran into this same issue today. Only prompts power plug / battery icon on boot. Hard reboots with power + home button leads to same screen. Been charging for a while dosent look like the thing is going anywhere

Nevermind, after about few hours it booted to CM by itself. Guess need to be patient


----------



## ajc1616 (Sep 7, 2011)

I tried the very last post here, and it worked for me after the power button and home screen after the third time
http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/304053-touchpad-bricked-real-time-2.html


----------



## estbiostudent (Jul 23, 2012)

ajc1616 said:


> I tried the very last post here, and it worked for me after the power button and home screen after the third time
> http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/304053-touchpad-bricked-real-time-2.html


I can confirm as well. 3x reboot holding down power and home for 15 seconds per reboot worked.


----------

